

LayerVault boasts over 1,500 users just two weeks after launch. - kellysutton
http://layervault.tumblr.com/post/11612091061/two-weeks-down

======
parfe
Congratulations on so many users. I'm on the verge of giving my 2 weeks notice
to strike out on my own.

Am I naive to think "All I need to be sustainable is 100 paying users"?

Did you have a portion of those 1,500 users lined up before you started
implementation? Before launch? How did you

~~~
mpunaskar
>>>>>>> Did you have a portion of those 1,500 users lined up before you
started implementation? Before launch? How did you <<<<<<<

I would like to know the same.

~~~
allang
We actually ran a closed beta program for a month or so with an invite system.
We released invites slowly while we got the product up to speed, and then
launched.

And, yes — there's more to going fulltime than hitting X customers. How much
cash do you need in the bank to avoid cash flow issues? What's your margin
like — is it really X users, or is it X*2? What's your churn rate? If you
don't know the avg. lifetime of a customer, you may be out in the cold.

------
apaprocki
This service, along with Dropbox IMO, could find decent revenue in producing a
corporate appliance solution. I bet many teams in larger companies would love
to use something like this to organize their resources and help collaboration,
but shipping data off-site is taboo.

~~~
kellysutton
We've talked with a bunch of larger companies and agencies about this.
Although we do our best to secure things in the ether, we know we'll need to
offer a "LayerVault FI" one day, much like Github FI.

------
jes
It would be nice if the text on the website had more contrast. Being hard to
read isn't hip, in my view.

------
djangle
1,500 paid users in two weeks?

